# Do you know what spec v means?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Does anybody know what the "V" in Spec V stand for?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it doesn't mean or stand for anything. It's just a badge.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Doesn't Spec v come from V spec, which was a vehcile with "victory specifications". Like a civic SI is "sport inspired" etc.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

just another attempt to rub in the fact that we don't get the skyline in my opinion


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ds, no, Spec V doesn't mean anything.

went thru this when the spec first came out over at www.b15sentra.net

it's just a designation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

i was gonna make a post about lots of abbreviations like that just wondering if u guys can tell me all the abreviations u know just to make me more knowledgable about the subject...

eg..

SE 
SE-R 
SI 
SI-R
GT
GT-R
S
RT
etc...........

dam i know there is a lot more then that but i was just wondering what they all mean so if anyone with lots of knowledge about this has some spare time write down all the ones you know thanks guys


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I never said that it meant anything, but didn't the guys making the new spec v wanna call it the sentra v spec but the skyline guys said no, so they changed it to spec v? Does v spec mean anything?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

My buddy Daryl always calls it the Spec 5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

In Japan they have various Spec's. There are A-Spec, B-Spec(there are B-Spec Miatas http://members.rogers.com/sofronov/Cars/Mazda/Past/Piston/Miata/B-Spec.html) It has to do with the level of tuning of the car. Pretty interesting stuff. Most sites are in Japanese, so this is all I could find on the subject. I believe it works the same way here in the US, Spec V is the top of the line.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

dschrier said:


> *Like a civic SI is "sport inspired" etc. *


SI stands for sport injection not sport inspired


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why would it mean sport injected?????????????


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well if it does mean sport injected that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard, I think sport inspired makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Originally the Civic and Accord had S models, which were carburated. Once the S model became fuel injected the model designation changed to Si.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Alright, I guess that makes more sense. I have read it being called sport inspired before somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

nog_se-r said:


> *Does anybody know what the "V" in Spec V stand for? *


The production team that makes the sentra wanted to use V-Spec just like the skyline badge, but the skyline production team didnt like them stealing their name so it was reversed for the sentra. That is where the name came from, but it is just a catchy name used for the high end model of the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

In reply to superv's question i know that GT usually stands for Grand Tourer, also it can be Gran Tourismo which i think is Italian but do not know for sure. Gran Tourismo = Grand Tourer


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do you know what spec v means?*



SE-R_V-Spec said:


> *The production team that makes the sentra wanted to use V-Spec just like the skyline badge, but the skyline production team didnt like them stealing their name so it was reversed for the sentra. That is where the name came from, but it is just a catchy name used for the high end model of the car. *


You are half right. Well maybe about 1/3 right. V Spec refers to the active side-to-side torque split technology unique to the V Spec Skyline.

So there was more to it than just "stealing the name", it would be more like false advertising. Just think how stupid it is when people put vtec badges all over thier cars. Even when some of them arent even Hondas. Same difference. 

Spec V doesnt mean a damn thing. 
Most people dont know where "Spec V" comes from, and the ones who do (at least everyone Ive talked to) think its stupid to try to compare a Sentra to a Skyline. I have to agree.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Do you know what spec v means?*



SE-R_V-Spec said:


> *The production team that makes the sentra wanted to use V-Spec just like the skyline badge, but the skyline production team didnt like them stealing their name so it was reversed for the sentra. That is where the name came from, but it is just a catchy name used for the high end model of the car. *



Where did you get this information?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Do you know what spec v means?*



UpChuck said:


> *
> 
> Spec V doesnt mean a damn thing.
> Most people dont know where "Spec V" comes from, and the ones who do (at least everyone Ive talked to) think its stupid to try to compare a Sentra to a Skyline. I have to agree. *


see.........nobody believes me.....isn't this what I said on page 1? lol


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Do you know what spec v means?*



chimmike said:


> *see.........nobody believes me.....isn't this what I said on page 1? lol *


I believe you. 

And it may be that ive been drinking (again) but some of these posts are hilarious.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

I was under the impression that Nissan merely used the "Spec-V" designation to capitalize on the Skyline's reputation.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they did. Still doesn't mean Spec V has a meaning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

it doesn't stand for anything, it refers to the level of tuning in the car. AMERICA: SE-R 16", no HLSD, 5 speed; Spec V: 17", HLSD, 6 speed, polybushings up front, strut tower brace, etc.
JAPAN: Skyline base: 2 wheel drive, one turbo, not as cool electronic gizmos; Skyline V-Spec: Attessa 4 wheel drive, better suspension, more electronic gizmos, variable split torque, etc.
Mazda MX-5(miata): plain jane type we get here; MX-5 A-Spec: TURBO, lots of suspension stuff etc.
So In my opinion it does not mean anything (as in Special Version or anything like that) but it refers to the level of tuning in the car.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

chimmike said:


> * Still doesn't mean Spec V has a meaning. *


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Cloud9SpecV said:


> *In Japan they have various Spec's. There are A-Spec, B-Spec(there are B-Spec Miatas http://members.rogers.com/sofronov/Cars/Mazda/Past/Piston/Miata/B-Spec.html) It has to do with the level of tuning of the car. Pretty interesting stuff. Most sites are in Japanese, so this is all I could find on the subject. I believe it works the same way here in the US, Spec V is the top of the line. *


 correct, SPEC V has to do with the level of the suspension the car has


----------



## madsentra (Oct 26, 2002)

superv said:


> *i was gonna make a post about lots of abbreviations like that just wondering if u guys can tell me all the abreviations u know just to make me more knowledgable about the subject...
> 
> eg..
> 
> ...


Sport Edition
Gran Tourismo - Grand Touring
R - Race?
R/T - Race and Track?
SI - Sport Inspired/Injection.... whatevers
S - Sport

What about these:
SS?
GST?


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

SS=Super Sport
GST=Gran Sport Turbo??

What about GSX?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Super Sport is probably the only one of those that acutally stands for something.

RT stands for road & track. At least it did with the Viper RT/10.

And I really doubt most of them mean anything. They probably just think it sounds cool.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SpecVspeeD said:


> *SS=Super Sport
> GST=Gran Sport Turbo??
> 
> What about GSX? *


Gran Sport eXtreme?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Gran Sport eXtreme? *


If anything, I would guess the X sort of shows the all wheel drive. its really the only letter with 4 corners.

But I still really doubt it was named that for any other reason than someone at Mitsubishi thought it sounded cool and it would sell more cars.  

A turbocharged AWD sports car kind of sells itself, doesnt it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Si= Sports injected
SE-R= Sports edition-racing
Spec V= Specification victory
R/T= road and track
GT= Grand touring
WRX= world rally cross
SVT= special vehicle team

RX-7=?
Type S, R=?
GT-S=?
SRT=?
GTi?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tit said:


> *Si= Sports injected
> SE-R= Sports edition-racing
> Spec V= Specification victory
> R/T= road and track
> ...


i think Type R means Type Racer
GT-S =Gran Touring Sport
I think, so dont quote me


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Honestly I think all model names have lost their meaning today. Sure at one point they might have meant something, but today car makers just try to stick as many letters together as they can. They feel that "kids" think the more letters it has the better it has to be. Just look at the names cars have nowadays

SE-R Spec-V
SRT-4
WRX STI

a spec
v spec
j spec
type s
type r

With just about every car, the higher up models are simply denoted by more letters

rs/gs -> gst/gsx
gt -> gts
wrx -> wrx sti
se -> se-r -> se-r spec-v
etc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spec V does not mean specification victory, it does not mean anything.

want proof? e-mail the Ask Sarah columnist for NPM.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

or hey you could read the posts that ppl have just wrote, ppl here made it pretty clear that spec V doesn't mean shit really, same with many others, just read the posts man


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

It means "special victory" to me... lol



nog_se-r said:


> *Does anybody know what the "V" in Spec V stand for? *


----------

